# NICNT Commentary on the Pastorals released



## crhoades (Aug 4, 2006)

WTS books








Publisher Description: The most accessible, most broadly pitched full-length commentary on Timothy and Titus, this NICNT volume explores Paul´s three letters to Timothy and Titus within their historical, religious, and cultural settings. 

In his introduction, Towner sets out the rationale for his historical approach, questions certain assumptions of recent critical scholarship, and establishes the uniqueness and individuality of each letter. Significantly, Towner´s work displays unprecedented interaction with four recent major commentaries on these Pauline letters. Centered on an outstanding translation of the Greek text and including thorough footnotes, bibliographical citations, and indexes, Towner´s commentary on Timothy and Titus is sure to become a standard reference for busy pastors, students, and scholars.

Special Features: 
90 page introduction covering the agenda of the commentary, the views of Timothy and Titus in the early centuries of the church, and a survey of the interpretive and authorship options throughout church history 
Several excursuses on topics of special interest 
Indexes of subjects, authors, Scripture references, early extrabiblical literature, and key Greek Words


Publisher: Eerdmans Publishing Co. 
Author: Towner, Philip H. 
ISBN: 0802825133 
Binding: Hardcover 
List Price: $52.00 
Westminster Bookstore: $31.20 40% Off


----------

